
Google search results' font just changed - olivierkaisin
https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=hello+world
======
Insanity
Comparison: [http://i.imgur.com/33y9izG.png](http://i.imgur.com/33y9izG.png)
It would seem like it has but not for all domains yet (google.be showed me the
old font, .com the new one)

------
webmaven
ObNitPick: It should be _results '_, not _result 's_.

